# I'm OTG



## 0TG

Apparently I'm not supposed to post anywhere else unless I post here first, so hi, I'm OTG.


----------



## Rick

Welcome. Where are you located if you don't mind me askin?


----------



## 0TG

Thanks for the welcome.  

I'm from upstate NY, about 50 miles north of NYC.

A little more about myself:

I've got a praying mantis, a painted turtle, a corn snake (after tomorrow make that three corn snakes), and loads of fish: mostly cichlids, but some catfish and a large mouth bass which hopefully next spring will be "let go" into a pond that I haven't built as of yet.

The only thing that keeps me from getting more creatures is lack of space. 8)


----------



## wuwu

welcome! i used to keep cichlids too.


----------



## robo mantis

dude i want my own pond to (you breed the bass) well welcome to the forum


----------



## worldofmantis

welcome to the forum


----------



## Ian

Hello, and welcome to the forum OTG.


----------



## Unscene

Welcome OTG.What cichlids are you keeping at the moment?I lost a full grown female Synpilum not long ago so have given up the hobby for now,though i may go back later in the year and try and locate a Tilapia Buttikoferi (nasty fish,great pet).


----------



## 0TG

> Welcome OTG.What cichlids are you keeping at the moment?I lost a full grown female Synpilum not long ago so have given up the hobby for now,though i may go back later in the year and try and locate a Tilapia Buttikoferi (nasty fish,great pet).


I have a Butti! He's my pride and joy, and water changes are always an interesting experience. He's drawn blood several times; it's fun entertaining guests by sticking my hand in the tank and watching him attack. :lol: 

Other than the Butti, I've got an Oscar, two Severums, a Firemouth, Frontosa, Salvini, and a Jack Dempsey.

Thanks for the welcome folks.


----------



## wuwu

i've always liked salivini's. love their bright yellow coloration.


----------



## 0TG

> i've always liked salivini's. love their bright yellow coloration.


I may have to think about getting rid of mine, although I'd hate to do it. He just gets meaner and meaner the older he gets and he's started picking on my severums.

It's nice to see some phellow phish phreaks. 8)


----------

